# driving harness limitations



## rgoosman (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi,

I am just starting out in the driving world. Legend the horse in my pic is at the trainer for driving. Wile he is away me and my neighbor are fixing the wagon I baught for him (it was broke and without shaves when I got it). My question is, I got a driving harness with breast colar. How heavy a wagon can be pulled by a driving harness. The wagon is about 5'X7.5'.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Some horses have no problem pulling weight.....others need to be brought into weight slowly. I would inform your driving trainer of your vehicle, and they will know whether it is right for your horse.

Do you mind telling me who is training your horse?


----------



## rgoosman (Apr 17, 2015)

Darrin Cunningham in Albany LA. I am so far very impressed with his patience and focus on Legends patience and standing. I hope the weather holds so I can go for a lesson tuesday after work.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

You harness will easily pull a wagon that size unless you load it with rocks. If you can move it easily so can the harness.


----------

